# So sad our hedgie is not coming home :(



## Chas0915 (Mar 9, 2012)

So the guy we were supposed to get our hedgie from completely flaked out. I think its because I started asking to many questions. I found out he isnt doing things right and I am wondering if he is inbreeding because he is keeping his male and female litter mates together in the same AQUARIUM and they are already 3 1/2 months old. When I asked about wheels he told me they are not supposed to use wheels. Everything he was saying was wrong :/ Then when I asked if he got it registered he said he cant? Didnt say why but after that has not answered emails texts or calls. 


On a brighter note we found a LEGIT breeder, Brizzy here in utah, we are getting an apricot pinto female from her with warranties and a very nice sounding up bringing tomorrow, just have to drive a lot farther but that is okay  I have no real clue what an apricot pinto looks like but I am sure she will be soooo cute


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

Sounds like everything turned out for the best! I am sure you will be 100% happy with your healthy hedgie.


----------



## Chas0915 (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah I am sure we will... found out that he reposted the same hedgehog on the site hours before he was supposed to meet me :evil: but he listed his name different this time but same info... how silly then he texts me back when I said I found another that is in healthier conditions and been raised right. He texts me and tells me he hopes mine dies.... how messed up is that!!!


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

WHOA that's pretty crazy. This person obviously has problems beyond irresponsible hedgehog breeding...


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

So he bails on you, and then when you say you are getting a hedgie from a responsible breeder he tells you he hopes it dies? Jeez! Good thing that's not likely. Better off not getting it from that guy. Congrats on your new hedgie


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Which breeder was this? I think maybe posting his information on this site would be a good idea so people looking for hedgie breeders in the future can look elsewhere


----------



## Chas0915 (Mar 9, 2012)

Where would I put this guys info on here I agree he shouldnt be bought from EVER!

He is in utah posting on the KSL website his first listing was under Thomas Frank his second under Frankie in Salt Lake City

When I asked him what type of wheel the hedgie was used to he told me that hedgies couldnt use wheels (WRONG)

He told me a 10gal aquarium was fine and when I asked what bedding his uses or litter box said he has them on that aspen bedding for Guinea pigs. He said he never heard of a hedgie using a litter box and said that must be some yuppy thing. On top of wishing mine would die when I said I was going with some one more experienced and healthier pets. :/


I will be glad to get our lil girl home she is much healthier and happier


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

This man acually told you he hopes it dies?! :shock: A real breeder would not be that immature and act like a five year old. I wonder what he will say when no one gets a hog from him.


----------



## Chas0915 (Mar 9, 2012)

My thoughts as well, I mean I have a 6 year old daughter who is more mature than that seriously. She says we go kidnap the hedgies give them a better home so they can live happily ever after and not be sad and stuck with him forever lol <3


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

Um, depending on what kind of operation this guys is running, he could probably be fined/arrested for animal cruelty. Sounds to me like "cruel confinement" and "unsanitary conditions" are very likely.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, I'm glad you're not getting one of those hedgies. You don't want to support businesses like that. Does he have more than three females? If he does, he needs a USDA licencing. If he doesn't then I would report him. I'd probably report him anyways. It seems like he needs a home inspection. (grumble, grumble grumble) People like that make me so mad. :x


----------



## Chas0915 (Mar 9, 2012)

I wondered the same thing I reported on KSL as unsafe pet conditions they are pretty good about follow up and not allowing to post. Just makes me sad but we got a video of our new baby we bring home tomorrow her first mommy was so good with her


----------



## Chas0915 (Mar 9, 2012)

I dont know where to report more than just on KSL I think he should seriously be looked into, he said his sleep all day. He doesnt have wheels no toys wrong bedding everything its just very sad for the hedgies


----------

